# [Tcl/Tk] Datensaetze einfuegen



## Der Wolf (29. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade an einem kleinen Projekt, was einmal Teil einer groesseren Arbeit werden soll. 
Im Moment versuche ich mit Hilfe von Tcl Befehlen eine kleine Datei in der durch white space separierte Werte stehen zu verwalten. Dabei ist ein kleines Problem entstanden sobald ich versuche eine Zeile zu veraendern oder mitten in die Datei (also nicht am Ende) einzufuegen. Wenn ich das versuche, killt er teilweise Zeichen aus der naechsten Zeile oder ueberschreibt diese einfach. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich hatte mir das folgendermaßen gedacht ...

1 1 mv_forward 2 3 4 5 6 ....
2 1 mv_backward 3 4 5 6 7 ...

Und dann wuerde ich z.b. gerne zwischen diese beiden Zeilen eine neue einfuegen und die erste Zahl der 2ten Zeile dann durch den Index 3 ersetzten.

Gruss
Der Wolf


----------

